# It’s official: Nash hates peaches!



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Last night I gave into Nash’s little dance of cuteness and “rewarded” him with a tiny piece of the fresh peach I was eating. Big mistake. 

It turns out that he hates peaches W-A-Y more than he hates apples! Go figure!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lol silly little man, have you tried blueberries? Maddie doesn't like most fruits but loves blueberries. They definitely have minds of their own


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lol silly little man, have you tried blueberries? Maddie doesn't like most fruits but loves blueberries. They definitely have minds of their own


I have been afraid of the staining that blueberries might cause, but will give them a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah loves blueberries too :w00t: and gets them as a treat. So far no trouble with staining, I cut them in half most of the time for her. She is funny about watermelon though, she chews on it and sucks all the juice out then spits it out. It scared me on the 4th of July :blink: because I saw a red spot on her potty pad and feared the worse until I saw it was just smashed dried up watermelon. :w00t:

Does Nash like veggies?


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Nash is a sweet potato fiend! His happy dance comes out whenever he gets a little piece.

We haven’t added too many other veggies yet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes sweet potatoes and snap peas, they love them, Maddie has never gotten any stains from blueberries


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine love watermellon and cantelopes ..they love blue berries, I also dry blueberries out and save them for treats in winter.
Sassy won't eat bananas or apples.. The other three love them..
Sassy the chi loves mellon of any type though,,she will dance in anticipation for mellon..lol


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah likes sweet potato but I have not given her snap peas yet,  she loves green beans though! Paula do you give the snap peas raw and whole?!?! Or just the peas out of them? :thumbsup:

Heather I have always just offered (puppy safe foods of course) :thumbsup: foods that we are eating at meals as treats for Aviannah. Veggies, fruit or her favorite chicken! Her vet approved her diet too. :w00t:

Michelle I will have to try some dried fruits/veggies maybe to see  if she likes them as a treat! I never really thought of them because I do not eat them myself often. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Aviannah likes sweet potato but I have not given her snap peas yet,  she loves green beans though! Paula do you give the snap peas raw and whole?!?! Or just the peas out of them? :thumbsup:
> 
> Heather I have always just offered (puppy safe foods of course) :thumbsup: foods that we are eating at meals as treats for Aviannah. Veggies, fruit or her favorite chicken! Her vet approved her diet too. :w00t:
> 
> Michelle I will have to try some dried fruits/veggies maybe to see  if she likes them as a treat! I never really thought of them because I do not eat them myself often. :thumbsup:



Denise Maddie loved them raw in the pod, she liked breaking the pod open and finding the peas. Since her last two dental's she isn't able to eat them raw, so I cook the peas. She use to love carrots now it's hit and miss, I have to cook all her veggies. breaks my heart because she enjoyed playing with them before eating them.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Denise Maddie loved them raw in the pod, she liked breaking the pod open and finding the peas. Since her last two dental's she isn't able to eat them raw, so I cook the peas. She use to love carrots now it's hit and miss, I have to cook all her veggies. breaks my heart because she enjoyed playing with them before eating them.


Paula I imagine that is so sad and tough to watch happen. I wish they could just stay healthy and happy always! Carrots so far are the only veggie I have offered Aviannah that she does not care for. I have tried cooked and raw. I will try some snap peas!


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

I’m glad you mentioned about raw vs cooked. I’ll try the snap peas both ways and see how Nash prefers them.


----------

